
ChowNow, Instagram launch commission-free online food ordering - Apocryphon
https://www.restaurantdive.com/news/chownow-instagram-launch-commission-free-online-food-ordering/576146/
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
"ChowNow charges a monthly fee of $99 to $149 a month per location" so yes,
zero commission but not exactly 'free' either. Guess there really is no such
thing as a free lunch after all

